# Funny Turtle and Tortoise Pictures!



## turtlemann2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Here are a few of my favorite funny turtle pictures  feel free to contribute any i missed or any you think are worthy  Enjoy!





























































and finally one of my favorites


----------



## pryncesssc (Mar 20, 2012)

Too cute . I love the tummy rub one


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2012)

Great!


----------



## Shelly (Mar 21, 2012)

There is a forum specifically for pictures.


----------



## turtlemann2 (Mar 21, 2012)

oh, i didnt know. i guess ill just head back down into the boxie section where i belong


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 21, 2012)

The hamburger pic is disturbing...the tummy rub is cute...good pics


----------



## slowpoke (Mar 21, 2012)

lol i want a two headed turtle ...


----------



## ascott (Mar 21, 2012)

> oh, i didnt know. i guess ill just head back down into the boxie section where i belong



ah now, no need for all this guys  We all belong all over the Forum...and I love the "come at me bro" I laughed really hard and so did my son....that will be saved to a screensaver....thanks for sharing


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 21, 2012)

ascott said:


> > oh, i didnt know. i guess ill just head back down into the boxie section where i belong
> 
> 
> 
> ah now, no need for all this guys  We all belong all over the Forum...and I love the "come at me bro" I laughed really hard and so did my son....that will be saved to a screensaver....thanks for sharing



Yes everyone is welcome regardless of what anyone says to you...what shelly meant was there are other forums to post pics in if you scroll down and read where the proper postings go....you went to general tort discussion...there's another place to put your pics of torts or whatnot.  just browse around and I'm sure you'll find it! I made the mistake when I first joined and started putting everything in general discussion hehe


----------



## jesst (Mar 21, 2012)

Great pics!! put a smile on my face


----------



## Zamric (Mar 21, 2012)

That Hamburger one just makes me hungry! but I really like the one with the Sea Turtle!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Mar 21, 2012)

The sea turtle pic is my favorite! Great pics, they made me LOL


----------



## turtlemann2 (Mar 21, 2012)

next time ill post it in the picture sharing sub forum , at least this way more people will see the pics  as im sure general D is more frequented then pic sharing


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 21, 2012)

haha, too good ;D
love the one where he is trying to escape!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 21, 2012)

Those are excellent! I think my two favorites are the ones with a baby sulcata and a boxie going after strawberries!


----------



## DvotedMOMMY (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha,, Best Landscaper in town!
View attachment 18390


"Stayin' Alive!!"
View attachment 18391


View attachment 18392


View attachment 18393



My Favorite! Little Skater Boy! 
View attachment 18394


& lastly, this is my little Leopard Tort.. Thought this is a cute/funny pic!
View attachment 18395


----------



## turtlemann2 (Mar 21, 2012)

:'( i cant see any of your pictures


----------



## DvotedMOMMY (Mar 21, 2012)

turtlemann2 said:


> :'( i cant see any of your pictures



Yeah,, 
Don't know why that happened.. I posted from the TF iPhone app, I've attach pics before.. Today they aren't showing up, and I'm sorry, there is no way for me to delete the post. Maybe you can? 

Ahh! I had some cute funny pics!

Let's try this again,, lol!

Stayin' Alive!!
http://i667.photobucket.com/albums/vv38/DvotedMOMMY/73864a99.jpg

Best Landscaping in Town!
http://i667.photobucket.com/albums/vv38/DvotedMOMMY/9a8612f3.jpg

Too cute!
http://i667.photobucket.com/albums/vv38/DvotedMOMMY/cee54de0.jpg

I LOVE this one! Haha! 
"Lil Skater Boy"
http://i667.photobucket.com/albums/vv38/DvotedMOMMY/a0809a83.jpg

And this is my little leopard..  No funny saying, but I think it's a cute/funny pic! 
http://i667.photobucket.com/albums/vv38/DvotedMOMMY/aa3ad71a.jpg[hr]
I don't know why it's not inserting them correctly.. 
Now it only gave the links! Ahh well.. Sorry.. "/

Hope you can still get a peek at them!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 21, 2012)

You have to bracket a JPG link with (img) in front of the link, and (/img) after it, except use brackets [] or else it will only be a hyperlink.

Note: I would've used actual notation, but then you would not have been able to see the code.


----------



## DvotedMOMMY (Mar 21, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> You have to bracket a JPG link with (img) in front of the link, and (/img) after it, except use brackets [] or else it will only be a hyperlink.
> 
> Note: I would've used actual notation, but then you would not have been able to see the code.



See, the app DID insert them at first with the brackets, but they didn't show, (see my first post, I attached them exactly how they were inserted, but it came up blank)

So I them removed the [IMG], to at least provide the links.. "/ Strange.. I've used this app fine before adding pics! Lol[hr]
[QUOTE="DvotedMOMMY"]

See, the app DID insert them at first with the [/QUOTE]

Wow! Now it didn't post my entire comment!! Ugh!

Something about the brackets, are making the writing after them disappear. (in this app)


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 21, 2012)

DvotedMOMMY said:


> GeoTerraTestudo said:
> 
> 
> > You have to bracket a JPG link with (img) in front of the link, and (/img) after it, except use brackets [] or else it will only be a hyperlink.
> ...



Wow! Now it didn't post my entire comment!! Ugh!

Something about the brackets, are making the writing after them disappear. (in this app)

[/quote]

Looks like it's time to get on a real computer, and leave the apps to the gamers and music fans.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 21, 2012)

just a few i found

this is so gross!!!


----------



## DvotedMOMMY (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm sorry, I don't know if you guys see what I see, but my comment looks as if it is blank!

I was replying that I the app DID insert the links with that bracket IMG bracket (had to write it out, as for some reason, now this app is sort of disregarding anything after using the codes)

I don't think I can post from this app any longer. "/

Hopefully it gets an update!!!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 21, 2012)

Those turtle-shell-turned-food pix are really weird!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 21, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Those turtle-shell-turned-food pix are really weird!


Ik! It freaks me out lol.


----------



## turtlemann2 (Mar 21, 2012)

hahaha lol HAHAHA im not much of a puter guy myself


----------



## DvotedMOMMY (Mar 23, 2012)

View attachment 18450


Not sure if this pic will show up, but this is my Lil "Skater"!


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 23, 2012)

DvotedMOMMY said:


> View attachment 18450
> 
> 
> Not sure if this pic will show up, but this is my Lil "Skater"!



all ur pics are great!


----------



## turtlemann2 (Mar 23, 2012)

i wish i could see it


----------



## ada caro (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## MarcaineArt (Apr 4, 2012)

My newest little guys arrived today  trying to get pics to post.


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Apr 7, 2012)

MarcaineArt said:


> My newest little guys arrived today  trying to get pics to post.



Awwww so cute! He's like "Lemme out!"


----------



## turtlemann2 (Apr 7, 2012)

yeah i bet hes ready to get out of that box! that is an interesting way to ship a turtle though.


----------



## Kenazfehu (Jul 15, 2012)

Neenyo the sulcata lives temporarily in a long glass aquarium beside my work station. He's trying to get to my snack (I moved it after catching the picture).

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh; he's sleeping.





P.S: he was pyramided when son's ex-GF abandoned him here.


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 15, 2012)

Love the pics!!!


----------



## Zamric (Jul 15, 2012)

Kenazfehu said:


> Neenyo the sulcata lives temporarily in a long glass aquarium beside my work station. He's trying to get to my snack (I moved it after catching the picture).
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh; he's sleeping.
> 
> ...





You can stop that pyramiding by redoing his Enclosure to include a moist substrait instaed of that dry grass.


----------

